# Whatman filter #4 ashless



## The big guy (Jan 7, 2006)

Where can I get a whatman #4 ashless filter..anyone..a link.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.whatman.com/products/?pageID=7.25.5.11


----------



## The big guy (Jan 7, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> http://www.whatman.com/products/?pageID=7.25.5.11


Thanks bro, making life easier for me...apperciated


----------

